# What age do they start talking? & Recall.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I know not all birds talk, but I'm wondering if Cadaver is too young to start learning. He's very active and curious and does listen intently when I talk to him. I've been repeating words to him and whistles and he really enjoys it.

He's nearly three months old, so still very young. I'm not expecting much at this point, I'm really just curious.

I'm also wondering about teaching a recall. Has anyone had any luck teaching a cockatiel a recall? I've gotten Caddy to come to me once when I called him, but unless he wants to come to me, he has no interest.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy was doing a wolf whistle and a taxi call whistle by 3 months. He's only about 4 months now and can do the Charge whistle and a whistle version of pretty bird. he picked the last one up in about an hour of my daughter doing it with him. Don't know about a recall. I'm working on pop goes the weasel with him but it's being pretty challenging for him.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

3-4 months cookie started to wolf whistle and he can say cookie


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Iperry, when tiels talk does it sound like a word or like a whistled word?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I went on youtube and checked out some videos of how cockatiels sound when they talk. I was surprised at how well they can speak. Also gave me some good ideas of what to teach them.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie started to really talk around the 3 month mark well more whistling but he can mimic certain words.

as for recall its possible i just watched a couple of videos Sanggay has up in the video section of his birds recall. So it is possible... i wouldnt begin to really know how to, however.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

My Cupid is 4 months old and has been singing and wolf whistling for about a month and he just started whistling the words " pretty bird".


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Set said:


> I know not all birds talk, but I'm wondering if Cadaver is too young to start learning. He's very active and curious and does listen intently when I talk to him. I've been repeating words to him and whistles and he really enjoys it.
> 
> He's nearly three months old, so still very young. I'm not expecting much at this point, I'm really just curious.
> 
> I'm also wondering about teaching a recall. Has anyone had any luck teaching a cockatiel a recall? I've gotten Caddy to come to me once when I called him, but unless he wants to come to me, he has no interest.


Interesting name choice


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy didn't start whistling until about five months old, he's a late bloomer. In fact he started whistling and then lost his pearls soon after. And he tries to whisper in my ear lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie actually says his name http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVIaq9g2FI
@ 0.58


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! He's still about a week shy of three months, so hopefully I'll start hearing something soon. I'm hoping Henry will teach him how to wolf whistle (I really suck at whistling). he's already taught one of the budgies, haha.

I have a friend whose bird can say 'Watcha doing' really, really well. I've been repeating that to Caddy nonstop since I heard it because it's just amazing and super cute.

Think food bribery will work at all for recall? Every time I go to the feed birds Caddy will fly to me. Well.. to the food bag. Into it, really. 



Virtue said:


> Interesting name choice


Haha, same reaction my mum had when I decided on the name.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why food bribery wouldn't work...like take a certain treat he likes and only give it to him when he flies to you. After a while, you won't need to use the treat anymore.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Billy picked up the whistle's so quickly because I whistle to him whenever I'm at home. Even if I am working at the computer and he is in his cage I whistle back and forth with him. He does all his practicing in his cage. I will hear him in there muttering to himself, and practicing new whistles. It's very cute. He does them really quiet until he gets it them he will do it loud.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

The only word Sokka says is "whee!" He started whistling at 4 months, i think. And yep! You can teach a young cockatiel recall. It's easier to do if you have a real clingy bird. Food bribery works well. And recall is such a fun way to interact with your tiel -- I highly recommend it!  It's very good for them too. Helps increase their flight control and get excercise.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah our sausage learnt to recall using food  first started feeding millet with her sat on my hand, then would have her on the cage or something and hold the millet up a little way away from her and holding a finger out for her to land on and call her name, do it from further and further away, calling the name each time and gradually she just does it when u hold ur finger up and call her name now without the millet


----------

